# shotgun barrel refinish



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I started powdercoating at the first of the year, just doing small stuff experimenting with it....this was my first time doing this to a gun, It took some time cleaning/prepping but it was well worth it in the end

this nova is a buddies, he likes to hunt with it in the salt marsh, then put it up in the case and not touch it again till the next time he hunts with it... not my style, but to each in his own...he can do that with no worries now

I found a sweet satin fine texture powdercoat that matches the synthetic almost perfectly

check it
before pics, pics of the jig I fab'd to cook it, after pics


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Very nice work - did you use the high heat powder?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

no, just the standard temp powder
everything ive read said that standard powder can handle temps up to like 250...didnt figure the barrel will get hotter than that


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

You haven't seen me hunting dove


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Man that turned out good. Do you still have to bake the low temp powder?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

yup

400 degrees



TIMBOv2 said:


> Man that turned out good. Do you still have to bake the low temp powder?


----------

